# Ferry travel query



## blindwatchertrev (Nov 4, 2011)

Evening all. Apologies to all you seasoned travellers if the following appears naive but given Cabby's maxim re " no such thing as a silly question etc" thought I'd ask anyway. Is it possible to purchase open return tickets on ferrys, particularly the Harwich to the Hook route?. The reason I ask is because next summer wor lass would like to spend an indeterminate length of time on the continent and I'm clueless when it comes to organising stuff. Thanks for your time. Cheers. Trev.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Good question,by the way am I now infamous.:grin2::grin2: 

When we go over we book for longer than we may stay and a week or so before we return, phone up and ask them to change the booking.
Have done this on the Eurotunnel and on P&O, just a small surcharge of £5 on the tunnel, but I did contact the french side.


cabby


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

I spent some time watching prices on Stena Line (H -HofH) and each way they came in at approx £80 for day sailings and £160 for night sailings (cabins are compulsory) ["fixed" sailings: flexible are an extra £12 or more]. I considered using Tesco vouchers but they incur a £10 booking charge AND offer no flexibility.

Then I looked on the Camping & Caravanning Club website, where they offer "12m motorhome go for the price of a car, 10% discount and free upgrade to flexible fares". The price came to £147 BUT by then the equivalent Stena Line fares would have exceeded £220 return (daily price had increased, "bike rack" added an extra £10 each way).

There are 2 types of flexifare: one allows a 50% refund if you cancel, the more expensive option allows 100% refund. Amendment charge is £3 (plus any difference in fare) I think.

CCC membership is approx £45 (if you are not a member and join using my "recommendation" I would get a £10 campsite voucher :smile2: PM me for details!)

Gordon

PS: The Caravan Club came up with the same price but didn't mention upgrades.


----------



## blindwatchertrev (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks Gordon and Cabby. Regrettably, I can't be the source of a tenner for you Gordon since we are members. Great info though and I'm sure we will be booking through this route.
My preference would have been to go North Shields to Amsterdam but wor lass gets motion sickness just putting her socks on in the morning and since this particular crossing can be notoriously rough I'm seeking an alternative. Thanks again. Trev


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We now always book singles as and when we need em. No commitment or worry about changing.

Ray.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

When we book with Stena, we pay for 'Flexi-Fare' which allows for changes to the booking down the line.

You'd need to book a return well past your actual date, but that might be the easiest way of doing it.

Changes can be made online or by telephone.

Peter


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Due to the poor lass I think you should bite the bullet and go Eurotunnel, just because you loves her.:kiss::kiss::kiss:>>


cabby


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

We also only do single crossings. That way we are not committed to a set return date and we can choose when and where we come from. Last time we sailed Dover/Dunkirk and cost £54. Booked return whilst in France via CClub - cost £39.


----------

